# how to install OSX on a pc or not



## cognaccola (May 24, 2007)

Mr Sinclar posted a sticked closed topic refering to Apple's License usage.

Clearly there is made a mistake.

You must have bought a legal copy of OSX and apple for sure will not support you with drivers to do so. But It is NOT illegal to install a genuine copy of OSX on an Intel based computer of any kind.
Apple nearly suggests (and how would you act if you made your own brand of pc's) to install it on an Apple Branded PC. Which of course is fully supported the first 90 days or with a warranty extension for a longer period.
So Apple is making a suggestion as they will not support any other use as an install on their computer brand.

About the hacking part. As long as you do not alter the source code of the OS there is no problem whatsoever writing your own drivers that will steer your interface. In fact Apple can only encourage the community to use their OS as it is one of the best. And I'm being moderate here.

Security, Ease of Use, Stability, Speed, Robustness. There is not much substitute in such a beautiful package.

I hope one day and I believe it will come sooner then expected that PC manufacturers all over the world will leave the choice up to the user and provide necessary drivers for OSX support.

Hail 2 Apple


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what about


> This License allows you to install and use one copy of the Apple Software on a single Apple-labeled computer at a time.


 don't you understand? unless the computer you are installing apple's os x on has the apple name on it, you can not legally do so. that is the license agreement you make by using os x. and in order to get os x to install on a non apple intel based computer, you have to alter the source code of the os to keep it from looking at the hardware to see if its an apple computer.


----------



## cognaccola (May 24, 2007)

It's not illegal Period


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, i'd like then to see how its not illegal. can you cite some sources for your claim?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

and while i'm thinking about it, let me also remind you that there are no legal retail copies of os x that will install on an intel mac. apple has not released any. in fact, the only way to get any copy of os x that will install on an intel mac is either an illegal download of the old developer's build, or with the purchse of a new mac. and then the elua for that is the same as windows oem, as its only for that mac, and can not be transfered to another computer.


----------



## cognaccola (May 24, 2007)

No I do not have any referal for the subject but...

A violation of Terms doesn't always reflect an illegal action.
In this case it's just a way for Apple to cover their behind on the support side.

They cannot file a legal claim if you install a genuine copy of OSX on a Intel based PC then again neither can you demand support for this.

A violation of this term would merely ban you from any warranty of what you have bought. Ever had an electronic product with a seal saying do not tamper seal or warranty is void. Well it's the same here.

As long as you do not publish any of the source code but just use basic instructions on how to do it, how to format your drive, where to get drivers etc...there is not much harm done. Ok you will loose all waranty, but that's as far as it goes.

If you start thinking pc makers all over the world can present OSX on their machines forget it. They have to get a written agreement from Apple to "distribute" their OS. Which is as far as I know not done...yet! (shame)


----------



## cognaccola (May 24, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> and while i'm thinking about it, let me also remind you that there are no legal retail copies of os x that will install on an intel mac. apple has not released any. in fact, the only way to get any copy of os x that will install on an intel mac is either an illegal download of the old developer's build, or with the purchse of a new mac. and then the elua for that is the same as windows oem, as its only for that mac, and can not be transfered to another computer.


http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=6C04E0F6&nplm=MA453Z/A

It's a single copy for non Intel Macs so you're probably right but the reason for the discussion was that you ban the topic from your site.
Go to digg.com and find posts regarding the subject. They don't seem to make a fuzz out of it..:wave:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, i banned the help of installing it for reasons stated in my sticky post, and that will still be in effect until the admins rule otherwise.

as for digg.com, i've never been there, and i personally don't care what they have to say as they are not a legitimate site with reference to truth and the law, imho.


----------



## diyufire (Dec 14, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> well, i banned the help of installing it for reasons stated in my sticky post, and that will still be in effect until the admins rule otherwise.
> 
> as for digg.com, i've never been there, and i personally don't care what they have to say as they are not a legitimate site with reference to truth and the law, imho.


You can buy a legal coppy of mac osx 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832110040


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

diyufire said:


> You can buy a legal coppy of mac osx
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832110040


Yes, you can now. Apple has released Mac OS X so it will install on both PowerPC and Intel Macs. However, it still cannot be installed on non-Apple hardware. For questions on why, read the sticky on the subject in this forum and/or the EULA that comes with Mac OS X.


----------

